# Shotgun Loads for Coyote



## nashoba54

Back in the 70's when I did a little calling, I used a shotgun when hunting in thick cover with 12 ga. 2 3/4" #4 Buck or a magnum load of lead BB's. What shot size, type, loads work best for you guys - steel, "Hevi-Shot", etc...? What kind of drop-dead range should I get with these loads (assuming the proper choke). Keep in mind I will pattern anything suggested out of my 3" 870 before I try it on a coyote. Alas, here in Oklahoma we are limited to shot no larger than BB for "social" reasons, but I do hunt in other states.


----------



## JLowe69

I haven't heard much about them but Hornady is marketing a "coyote shot shell", if they perform like the rest of Hornady's ammo they should be good at the very least.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I only ever take #4 buck with me. With a good, tight choke it's about all you need.

Welcome to PT.


----------



## Weasel

I sometimes shoot different loads. Each load shoots as well as the others *IF* I use a barrel/choke tube combination tailored to that *specific* load.










These targets were all shot at 40 yards with the same barrel and choke tube. The load on the left and in the middle will shoot as well as the one on the right, but* I* *HAVE* *to use another barrel and choke tube combo*.

I post these targets just as an example of how important it is to pattern your shotgun. Either of the 3 loads can do the job, but obviously not with the barrel and tube I used this day.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum nashoba54.


----------



## JLowe69

Sorry but I forgot to mention that Hornady claims their coyote rounds are good to 75yds. I like to carry #4 buck as well.


----------



## 220swift

I'm also a 12GA guy, old style Remington 11-48 full choke. I keep three 2 3/4 shells loaded, two #4 buck and the third is a 00 buck.


----------



## Daamud

What's the hot ticket as far as choke tubes for that Hornady #4?


----------



## JLowe69

They don't say, they simply claim that their wad makes for a tight pattern in any shotgun. The correct name is Varmit express by the way, so I dropped the ball on the name. Its swagged, high antimony shot so its consistent, and hard so, I would guess the best place to start is with the choke you use for waterfowl, as its probably going to pattern much like steel shot, and pattern test from there. Once I run out of the #4 shells I already have, I will be testing some and will post results. At the rate I'm going it won't be very soon though unfortunately. lol


----------



## Daamud

I''m no shot gunner. But I've seen chokes made for bird shot that uses that same type of wad.

Maybe someone will chime in with some field experience with those shells.

$30-50 a pop for chokes cuts into the beer fund.


----------



## JLowe69

I'd like to hear from someone who has tried them too, the cost of chokes is probably a factor in the claims that the shells will pattern well in any shotgun as well. I agree with trying to avoid dipping into beer funds, thats never good.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

From the old guys at club meetings they like Primos JellyHead chokes! They also said pattern master are no good (junk).


----------



## Mick105

I hate to bring up an old post but I gonna do it anyway.... What about rounds other than buck shot for coyotes? After dark, in MI, we can't use buck shot or slugs, so I am wonder what your thoughts are as far as my best choice. Other than a shotgun I either have to use a bow or rim fire. I do have a .22 LR but i know that's too small. Would my magnum turkey loads be sufficient?


----------



## Cheez

This is 3 1/2" dead coyote T shot at 50 yards out of my Rem 870 sps super mag with the stock wingmaster HD Turkey/Predator Rem Choke. Haven't got the chance to test it on a yote yet though.


----------



## BurritoBandito

Chris Miller said:


> I only ever take #4 buck with me. With a good, tight choke it's about all you need.
> 
> Welcome to PT.


Same here. I only use this unless im in a non-toxic shot zone, then I use the t-shot but at over $3 a shot, I try to stay in the lead ok zones.


----------



## Beets

What about #2 lead shot any body ever try?


----------



## christopher

nope hope it patterns worth a crap


----------



## finstr

I have used BB, OO and #4 buckshot out of three shotguns I have in my collection. The #4 seems to work and pattern the most consistant. I have a Patternmaster tube in my 1100 and get good patterns out to 60yds. The SP10 has a stupid amount of lead that exits the barrel, like 2 1/2 ounces worth, so it seems to like a slightly open choke for the buckshot. I use the factory mod tube in that gun. I don't use my Citori very often for coyotes but I'll run 3-1/2" #2 Hevi thru it with a Wad Wizzard tube in each bbl. This kills coyotes stone dead out to 70+yds


----------



## Keatts

As you are I live in Oklahoma and faced with no hunting with buckshot. I used the dead coyote choke tube and #4 3in turkey loads. We gotta figure out how to get the state to allow least 4 buckshot for coyotes.


----------



## Mick105

I dont understand why we can't use it... I can't figure out there reasoning behind it. I can't imagine it being any more or less dangerous than other loads


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

here in Mn we can only use bow or shotgun at night for yotes/fox.

i have yet to hunt them at night but am planning on it doing so very soon.

i only own two shotguns, my 12 ga. 835 ulti mag turkey gun and a mossberg 20 ga.

i plan on using the 20 ga. becsue it is lighter and is great for thicker brush hunting.

so i too am curious on what load and choke would work best.

my wife uses this one for turkey and it has a great choke for that(jelly head) and will actually out shoot my 835 at 40 yds.

so would that be a good option for the choke to use and should i use the turkey load?


----------



## HowlinRed

Well what do y'all think would be a good load for cats out of a 20ga


----------

